# The printer driver package cannot be installed



## yerwan (May 11, 2010)

Hi,

I'm having the same problem, error message "The printer driver package cannot be installed", was onto Epson support and was sent a link to latest version, epson323808eu.exe, but same problem.

Print Spooler is running so sadly not the solution. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *yerwan*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

I have moved your post to its own thread in the Hardware forum where you should receive more help.
Please continue replies for this issue in _this_ thread.
Thank you


----------



## yerwan (May 11, 2010)

Just to clarify my problem:
Recently bought an Epson SX115 all-purpose printer but when I try to install the printer driver I get the error "The printer driver package cannot be installed".

I disabled antivirus and firewall and tried to Run as Administrator but same error.

Was onto Epson support and was sent the latest driver but still no change.

Poster on another thread had the same problem but resolved it by restarting print spooler but that's not the problem either.

Any help/ideas very appreciated

ps thanks EAF for creating new thread


----------



## pixie67 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello, I have the same problem with the PX710W, windows 7 32 bit. It's just on one computer though. Tried all sorts of different drivers, uninstalled all drivers etc, checked print spooler. Nothing!!
Did you find an answer?

Sally


----------



## yerwan (May 11, 2010)

Hi, I tried everything I could think of or find but still no luck, eventually wound up installing it on a laptop from work, not exactly ideal but at least we can print. I'd still like to get it installed on home machine so open to any ideas. I'm thinking of upgrading to Windows 7 which hopefully would solve the problem.


----------



## pixie67 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I can't install on windows 7 32 bit, but it does install on another machine, so I suppose there's something up with my set-up/ conflicts etc.
Am thinking maybe I'll partition my drive and dual boot windows 7 32 and 64 bit then try and install the software on the new installation....it's annoying though, isn't it?


----------



## GreyGuy (Dec 19, 2006)

What OS and Svc Pack does it work on?
What OS and Svc Pack does it NOT work on?

Are you installing from the CD/Install point then turning on the printer?
Are the PC's detecting the printer then asking for drivers?

Walk me through your process...


----------



## pixie67 (Jun 30, 2010)

Works on windows 7 64 bit enterprise, fresh install. Doesn't work on w7 32 bit home premium, having said that, I couldn't install my last printer drivers either,same problem. Then it suddenly worked again.
Have tried updated drivers from epson sites, europe AND US. Have tried "add new printer" and pointing to intall cd. Have tried windows update. Printer recognised, just can't install drivers. All other drivers/ software install fine, scanner driver OK, just not printer. Run as administrator, tried other compatibility modes.
Uninstalled all other printer drivers. Checked spool driver- enabled ok. Tried renaming system32/spool/w32..something (found somewhere else on here) Nothing works, printer drivers won't install.


----------

